# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Cauliflower Mash for the cutters

## makod

Love mash potatoes? I do and i have to say this tastes even better. sooo much more flavor.

A head of cauliflower about the size of your fist will give a good amount for one meal and because there is soooo much fiber you will be soo full its not funny.

The cauliflower needs to be very fine. Use a food processor to chop up the cauliflower. i will be experimenting with a blender in the next few days.

Once the cauliflower is quite fine put it into a milk saucepan (deep) and add a small amount of skim milk. I will also measure this in the next few days but its only a splash. Simmer and stir until the cauliflower is soft and cooked. Stir and whip as you go to get it real smooth and creamy. Remember its needs to be quite fine to turn into a smooth mash.

Once its done add some salt and pepper and your ready to go. 

I had this today with some ground beef.

----------


## ninjazx14

my mom use to make this its GOOD!!!

----------


## skinnypunk

My friend was on the South Beach diet and she was telling me about a recipe like this. I was a bit skeptical because I was never a fan of cauliflower. May have to give it a try.

----------


## drinu

Can you cook all the whole cauliflower all together and then mash it afterwards ?

----------


## makod

> Can you cook all the whole cauliflower all together and then mash it afterwards ?


I havent tried. The easiest way i have found so far is chop the pieces up in a food processor then cook. It needs to be really fine to turn into a smooth mash.

----------


## JinNtonic

No Carbs?

----------


## makod

1/2 cup of milk, if you use that much, will give you 5g carbs but i have a feeling maybe some off it is burned off during cooking? Il pm one of the guys about it.

go to fitday and look up how much carbs and fibre there is in cauliflower. also i did this with broccoli the other day and it wasn't bad.

----------


## JinNtonic

I have heard of this b4 but was not sure about it. I will have to try it. Thx!

----------


## mike500

its quicker 2 put in the microwave in a glass dish after blending ive been doing it for years from southbeach

----------


## Ammar

How many carbs are in cauliflower though??

----------


## drinu

This is really amazing , i tried it myself and it came exactly like mashed potatoes , i just tossed the cauliflower in the microwave without water as it was frozen once heated just added some butter , salt & pepper and cheese optional , mix with an electric mixer and comes creamy and mashed 
Total time it took me 10 minutes

----------


## Jon the Rooster

> How many carbs are in cauliflower though??


It dosent matter, fiberous carbs are frebies, & since I start cut'n tomorrow, I'll have to give them a try!

----------


## Jon the Rooster

Incase you need to know for some other reason,, 1 Cup of cauliflower has 13 carbs

----------


## Failure

Wrong, it has about 5g/cup. 

http://www.carb-counter.org/veg/search/Cauliflower/1100

----------


## njkode

I made this last night, the consistence wasn't exactly what I thought it would be but that could have been b/c I used a blender. Still was good

----------


## jcosley

> I havent tried. The easiest way i have found so far is chop the pieces up in a food processor then cook. It needs to be really fine to turn into a smooth mash.


I find the easiest way is to cook a big head of it ....and pretty much overcook it until its really really soft...then throw it in a big bowl and use a masher....makes it much more easier. I saw they used skim milk....i've saw in the past using cheese (ricotta) and or sour cream to ad to it other then milk and then mix it. Tastes pretty damn good too.

----------


## MAC27

i tried this just now, it wasent bad but the consistency was odd... maybe it needed more milk.

----------


## Damienm05

Try this:

Drizzle the cauliflower lightly with EVOO and roast at 350 degrees on a bed of onions and some low-sodium, reduced fat bacon until tender and lightly browned. Then puree it with some garlic, herbs, and a bit of chicken stock to yield the desired consistency.

----------

